# Building the untimate SHTF Hi-Point



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I know Hi-Point firearms are not the first choice for a firearm but it put a gun in the reach of folks out there with low income living in a high crime area. There are families out there trying to put food on the table, keep the electricity on and prep on a super tight budget. A gun is always a better option that a kitchen knife when it comes to defending yourself. This video goes over some cheap and easy reliability modifications, some are more known than others. I hope This helps a few people out there


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm not going to bs you and say I watched the whole 45 minute video. I popped few a few places. But this may be the most useful video I've seen you do yet. Knowing you're liable to catch crap over a hi-point, but every one I've shot has been reliable after polishing the feed ramp. I wouldn't personally carry one since I can afford better quality. But I wouldn't bad mouth anyone that chose to, especially if that's all the budget allowed. I would even go so far as to admit I may buy a couple if I can catch them cheap again just to have for family members in time of need.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I know my hipoint jammed up constantly the feed ramp was the issue?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Leon said:


> I know my hipoint jammed up constantly the feed ramp was the issue?


That or you got a bad magazine. Hipoint magazines are the biggest cause of failure in their pistols, especially the 10 round ones.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I got mine for $80 for the sole purpose of learning to tweak it to help others who may not be able to afford a Glock or something. I am a strong supporter of the 2nd Amendment so I try to help find a gun that is in most peoples reach and how to cheaply and easily modify it to make it something that will see them through till they save up for something else. Your right I'm going to catch crap but I don't care because I know it may helps someone and that's one more gun owner exercising their rights. Thanks for the feedback brother


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Get a couple for your SHTF stores and future bartering. Defend your own life with a quality firearm.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been thinking about a couple of Hipoints just to have as spares. Take them to the range and make the necessary modifications to insure reliability, they are better then throwing sticks and stones. If it's all you can afford I won't fault you for purchasing one but I would upgrade ASAP.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The mag issue is true on the ten rounders. I remember one that a guy had where the magazine would bow out at the seam when loaded to capacity. Hi point replaced the mag and it was fine.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I owned a Hi Point C9 9mm that I had bought as a backup/truck/barter gun. I polished the feed ramp and it worked like a dream! I eventually gave it to a fellow to use as protection for him and his family and couldn't afford to buy a gun of any kind...that was 8 years ago and he still has it and loves it too...JM2C


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The older ones I have worked on were junk.

NOT ONE MODEL OF HP CAN BE SOLD HERE, THEY ARE BANNED.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> That or you got a bad magazine. Hipoint magazines are the biggest cause of failure in their pistols, especially the 10 round ones.


 Magazines are the biggest failure point in just about every semi auto.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a question for all the Hi Point haters out there as well as any former or active LEO's. Is somebody armed with a Hi Point pistol any less of a threat to you than somebody armed with a Glock or Nighthawk Custom 1911? Would you have a different reaction to a threat armed with a Hi Point than one with another handgun? If all the guns you where carrying failed and your choices where a pointy stick or a loaded Hi Point pistol which would you pick up? 

Bottom line is that bullets aren't any less deadly if they are shot out of a Hi Point vs any other pistol. Are there better guns, absolutely. Hi Points are kind of a bottom dollar price point gun but they work and they work well when you take care of them. If they are absolutly all you can afford then don't hesitate, go get one and enjoy it. If you can save up a bit more and get a Taurus or entry level Ruger or Smith&Wesson then go that route, your going to get a much better gun.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I have a question for all the Hi Point haters out there as well as any former or active LEO's. Is somebody armed with a Hi Point pistol any less of a threat to you than somebody armed with a Glock or Nighthawk Custom 1911? Would you have a different reaction to a threat armed with a Hi Point than one with another handgun? If all the guns you where carrying failed and your choices where a pointy stick or a loaded Hi Point pistol which would you pick up?
> 
> Bottom line is that bullets aren't any less deadly if they are shot out of a Hi Point vs any other pistol. Are there better guns, absolutely. Hi Points are kind of a bottom dollar price point gun but they work and they work well when you take care of them. If they are absolutly all you can afford then don't hesitate, go get one and enjoy it. If you can save up a bit more and get a Taurus or entry level Ruger or Smith&Wesson then go that route, your going to get a much better gun.


Only three percenter "sheep dog" asshats think that Brand = Lethality...and also believe stopping power is a thing but I digress

A HP will kill you as dead as a SVI 2011 you are correct

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Get a couple for your SHTF stores and future bartering. Defend your own life with a quality firearm.


yeah it may be a good barter item or something to hand off to the neighbor if you have a common enemy but as far as "the defend your won life with a quality firearm" I say yes if you can afford something higher end I totally encourage to spend the extra money. I did this to help people who can't buy a Glock like you or I can. For some one maybe a single parent living in a high crime, low income neighborhood trying to put food on the table and keep the lights on it is a different story. I am a strong supporter of the 2nd Amendment and Hi Point put a gun in their reach of people who would not be able to own one otherwise. Anyone can say just save but some people it may take a long, long time. Hi Points are really not that bad. many people say they don't work but if you punch in Hi-Point on YouTube there are 1000's of videos of them working just fine, plus these mods are simple and cheap to do. I'm not a gun snob, I'm just a guy who strongly believe in the right to bear arms and wanted to find a way to help people who may have limited options.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If that's my go-to firearm, I've definitely reached a "Lo-Point." 

Seriously, when people cry poor and say they can't afford a better gun; while drinking beer, smoking cigs and eating delivered pizza ... I call bullshit.

A well worn but reliable S&W revo can be had for the price of those guns.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> yeah it may be a good barter item or something to hand off to the neighbor if you have a common enemy but as far as "the defend your won life with a quality firearm" I say yes if you can afford something higher end I totally encourage to spend the extra money.* I did this to help people who can't buy a Glock like you or I can.* For some one maybe a single parent living in a high crime, low income neighborhood trying to put food on the table and keep the lights on it is a different story. I am a strong supporter of the 2nd Amendment and Hi Point put a gun in their reach of people who would not be able to own one otherwise. Anyone can say just save but some people it may take a long, long time. Hi Points are really not that bad. many people say they don't work but if you punch in Hi-Point on YouTube there are 1000's of videos of them working just fine, plus these mods are simple and cheap to do. I'm not a gun snob, I'm just a guy who strongly believe in the right to bear arms and wanted to find a way to help people who may have limited options.


Well, Thomas you sure screwed the pooch on this one, huh? Buy a Glock you say .... I would be the last guy to buy a Glock. Try to keep up with me here, every one knows I buy Ruger.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Well, Thomas you sure screwed the pooch on this one, huh? Buy a Glock you say .... I would be the last guy to buy a Glock. Try to keep up with me here, every one knows I buy Ruger.


lol, yeah ok buy a Ruger I have one too and have no regrets buying it


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> If that's my go-to firearm, I've definitely reached a "Lo-Point."
> 
> Seriously, when people cry poor and say they can't afford a better gun; while drinking beer, smoking cigs and eating delivered pizza ... I call bullshit.
> 
> A well worn but reliable S&W revo can be had for the price of those guns.


I assume that a single parent living in a high crime, low income neighborhood trying to put food on the table and keep the lights on may have limited options. You can't pretend to know other people circumstance, sure there are some folk out there blowing money on crap but there are there are some people that are really having a hard time not "drinking beer, smoking cigs and eating delivered pizza" and that is who I am looking to help. When someone thinks they have every one else all figured out without walking a mile in there shoes.................I call bullshit.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

^^^ That's fair but when it comes to the general point I was making, I guaran-effin-tee you there are more money wasters buying cheap chit guns than poor, hard working, trying to keep lights on types. Regardless, they can still get a good, used revo for the same money. Hell, if I ever have the opportunity to meet your target demographic - and they're legit, I'll give them a quality firearm.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Only three percenter "sheep dog" asshats think that Brand = Lethality...and also believe stopping power is a thing but I digress
> 
> A HP will kill you as dead as a SVI 2011 you are correct
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I bought one back in 2010 or 2011, I forget the exact year. I was a young man with a lot of school debt working a job that paid just above minimum wage. All I could afford was a 100 dollar Hi Point that was actually purchased with some money I received for Christmas. I was damn happy to have it. The next years Christmas money was spent on a 100 dollar Mosin Nagant and again, happy to have it. Today I have a much better job and by extension some much better firearms. I still have the Hi Point and the Mosin, they still work well, and I wouldn't hesitate to use them if I had too. Better a Hi Point in hand than a Glock on layaway.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

First off, I think the intentions of the OP are great and honorable. Not everyone has disposable wealth for a Kimber or the hand-strength to rack a slide. However, they have the same rights to safety and security that we all do.

I speak from this point--everything is a weapon. Why do you think old taverns removed their huge cut-glass ashtrays? Best impact and cutting device ever invented.

Then there's personal talent and commitment to a defensive discipline. While I've shot since 1974 (reloading, metallic silhouette, etc.) I'm still more dangerous with a knife than a handgun. Yikes, I should be, it's my job--that, and almost three years of blade training.

However, there are lots of old people, scared single mothers, the handicapped and newbies who don't want to take up firearms as a hobby, but they'd like to integrate firearms into their situation much like buying an alarm system.

If this pistol can be tweaked to be reliable (within acceptable parameters) then it offers this class of shooters an option they do not now have.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> If this pistol can be tweaked to be reliable (within acceptable parameters) then it offers this class of shooters an option they do not now have.


Going with the altruistic intent of the OP, I'll agree. However, without bashing HP's in particular; is a gun that needs to be 'fixed' at home to work reliably really the correct choice for anyone? Moreover, the person without general interest in guns probably won't (and shouldn't) tinker with one. Finally, DA's are known to have a field day in court with guns that have been modified "to make them more deadly" - it's a load of crap but it happens all the time. I've been told many times over by industry and legal professionals that the gun you carry/use for home defense should be bone stock. If, God forbid, you have to use it in defense of life, overzealous prosecutors can rewrite the 'facts' and your intent otherwise.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Going with the altruistic intent of the OP, I'll agree. However, without bashing HP's in particular; is a gun that needs to be 'fixed' at home to work reliably really the correct choice for anyone? Moreover, the person without general interest in guns probably won't (and shouldn't) tinker with one. Finally, DA's are known to have a field day in court with guns that have been modified "to make them more deadly" - it's a load of crap but it happens all the time. I've been told many times over by industry and legal professionals that the gun you carry/use for home defense should be bone stock. If, God forbid, you have to use it in defense of life, overzealous prosecutors can rewrite the 'facts' and your intent otherwise.


ALL CORRECT!

Amateurs should keep out of working on them.

I have seen the BS of modded guns showing intent of owner planning on its use.

I would be royally screwed today under that premise, all mine have been "enhanced".

Every auto I own has the ramp polished, by me.


----------

